
Poking around /usr/lib/git-core - ingve
http://kamalmarhubi.com/blog/2016/10/07/git-core/
======
d33
Are there any documented attempts of fuzzing Git? I would be surprised if
there weren't any bugs in its file format - I once tried to fuzz it myself and
found bugs in xdelta3, used by Git [1][2][3][4], but it feels like there's
much more to find.

[1]: [https://github.com/jmacd/xdelta-
gpl/commit/413efde5877d8a698...](https://github.com/jmacd/xdelta-
gpl/commit/413efde5877d8a6983ef5f567c2739d617f5cd86)

[2]: [https://github.com/jmacd/xdelta-
devel/commit/995f5e6bde7b8b2...](https://github.com/jmacd/xdelta-
devel/commit/995f5e6bde7b8b27d2fd6cd278b68c2d9d9b27fd)

[3]: [https://github.com/jmacd/xdelta-
devel/commit/093e0652845fe93...](https://github.com/jmacd/xdelta-
devel/commit/093e0652845fe93a7f8036e1a5c3192053023b17)

[4]: [https://github.com/jmacd/xdelta-
devel/commit/0602d66d9582c20...](https://github.com/jmacd/xdelta-
devel/commit/0602d66d9582c20e3e989eb075e194eff0422da0)

